# sewer smell out of shower drain



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

any body know a good way to repair this problem wat i do is get a dryer vent cleanier kind of look like a baby bottle cleaner and clean pipe and vacum out gunk then i instal a temporary trap guard give the h.o a bottle of bio enzyne and ask to treat once a week till bottle gone and when and if they call me back to remove trap guard smell is gone by the way trap guard is installed so they dont have to put up with the smell for the next six to eight week any advice


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Javex or chlorine to disinfect anything is the best solution


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

If it doesn't get used much When your done pour 1 cup of cooking oil down the drain so it so you don't lose your trap seal with evaporation.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Why remove the trap guard?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Greenguy said:


> If it doesn't get used much When your done pour 1 cup of cooking oil down the drain so it so you don't lose your trap seal with evaporation.


Why don`t they just make a trap seal primer squirt oil into the trap other than water :blink:


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

The trap guard restricts flow leaving a small puddle when showering its 50 50dpendng on ho


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Didn't read where it was a shower drain, my fault.

Instead of all that trouble, why not bleach?


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Why don`t they just make a trap seal primer squirt oil into the trap other than water :blink:


Because you know the tree huggers would raise a stink about it.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

How about throwing a period, or comma in there somewhere?


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Oops, My bad, The only commas and periods I really worry about,are the ones before cents and the ones before the three zero's . Now I ktnown for next time.Thank you.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Greenguy said:


> Because you know the tree huggers would raise a stink about it.


:laughing: GG MADE A PUNNY!!! :laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Airgap said:


> How about throwing a period, or comma in there somewhere?


 I needed a blast of oxygen about half way through that introduction.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I needed a blast of oxygen about half way through that introduction.


Wow Wid, is that forked tongue of yours ever sharp tonight... is nobody safe?!?!?

:jester:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Airgap said:


> How about throwing a period, or comma in there somewhere?


:thumbsup:


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

ok you can eat mom. breid.....................:rockon:


----------

